# MAF issue



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mechanic Cody said:


> I have a 2016.5 Chevy Cruze (gas engine w/turbo) throwing a P1101 code i had replaced the sensor twice using two different brands of sensors and still throwing the code along with stalling while car is hot and long crank. Can not find any broken wires nor any vacuum leaks. Would like to test the connector but do not know the voltage that should be going to it please help and thank you


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Check the top throttle body hose for any air leaks.


----------

